# any thoughts on a budget knock-box...?



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

having just smashed the rim again on a second plastic kitchen trash bin

any recommendations for a good starter knock-box ...link..?....thanks

for about 3-4 uses a day


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I use a *Grindenstein* for low volume use.

Other types available from a number of forum sponsors too.

Bella Barista

CoffeeHit

Coffee Omega

Happy Donkey

Has Bean (Sage branded ones)


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Ditto, does me for a day, sturdy little fella...


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

I've got one of those.

Added advantage of the low side being perfect height to position the leaky steam wand of a Gaggia Classic over!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Glenn said:


> I use a *Grindenstein* for low volume use.
> 
> Other types available from a number of forum sponsors too.
> 
> ...


I use one as well...I have an expensive laser cut steel Knockbox, but all that goes into it are my accessories. can't praise the Grindenstien enough.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I am sure you could get away with DIY solution? A sturdy metal/plastic box and a rolling pin at the top?


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Grahamg said:


> ....Added advantage of the low side being perfect height to position the leaky steam wand of a Gaggia Classic over!


good idea ...


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Glenn said:


> I use a *Grindenstein* for low volume use.
> 
> Other types available from a number of forum sponsors too.
> 
> ...


thanks - i'll do some reading...









Amazon.co.uk has 50% off 'stuff' on Boxing Day - i'll wait till then to see

anyone with a 'silver' model - does it match the Gaggia Classic..?


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I use a grindenstein but to be honest it's a bit small. Or at least it always seems to be full.

maybe i should empty it more often!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I started with a Grindenstein but found it a bit small. Now using a much bigger stainless steel Motta, can't remember where I sourced it from but it's OK.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Rob666 said:


> I started with a Grindenstein but found it a bit small. Now using a much bigger stainless steel Motta, can't remember where I sourced it from but it's OK.


'small' hmm OK - how about this Sage; matches the Gaggia Classic --- but still a mini

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/sage-the-knock-box-mini

was it this Motta.?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Motta-8250-Knock-Box/dp/B001RZHM8K/ref=sr_1_2?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1450993264&sr=1-2&keywords=motta+knock+box

or this one

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Motta-7750-Knock-Box-11cm/dp/B002BN22F0/ref=sr_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1450993264&sr=1-1&keywords=motta+knock+box


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

I use this one by Cafelat - nice and large, not too expensive, easy to clean

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005QHR4G0?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Grindenstein here as well. Knock three or four pucks in and then carry to the bin. Saves drips on the floor (and hence wifely displeasure) and dents or damage to the bin. Also fits nicely on the drip tray.

When I bought mine I was worried that it wouldn't be big enough - but it's ideal for home use.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I like the Sage one, had the grindenstein before and seemed slightly too small to me


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

yardbent said:


> 'small' hmm OK - how about this Sage; matches the Gaggia Classic --- but still a mini
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/sage-the-knock-box-mini
> 
> ...


Please see above. Rob


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Creamsupplies for Motta stuff - good prices. They do all sorts of accessories like scales, timers.....


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

I recommend the Cafelat Tubbi too, but I have the small version.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've been using my tin can that I initially used for a milk pitcher, holds about 5 pucks. Put some gaffer tape on the rim where I knock out. Hoping to get a Sage knock of for my birthday as it looks rather nice and compact (has to be kitchen friendly, the tin has a spot in the cupboard)


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Rhys said:


> . ..............Hoping to get a Sage knock of for my birthday as it looks rather nice and compact .....


is it the small square one ..?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sage-Heston-Blumenthal-Knock-Mini/dp/B00I69XEXM/ref=pd_cp_201_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=0XMH296AP4YH0YAFWKGN

if so, the bar is towards the front - allowing more puck to fall into the larger rear space - all the rest seem to be a central bar

Amazon has a 50% off on Boxing day - hope it's also off the Sage...


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Rob666 said:


> Please see above. Rob


Rob - thanks - i like the round Motta - sadly i have a small kitchen work space


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

Jollybean said:


> I recommend the Cafelat Tubbi too, but I have the small version.


I went for the larger one for two reasons: plenty of room either side of the bar for the puck, and big enough so I only have to empty it once a week or so. Easy to clean, very robust.

The red matches my grinder too


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Grindenstein for me also and had about 4 years now, down as low as £14 or £15 on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=grindenstein

holds about 6 pucks before needing emptying and used to sit under a dripping classic as well.

Subject to daily abuse and still going strong, bar nicely padded too so no damage to baskets in the whole time owned.

Like others have said, cracking little well thought out tool.

John


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Had quite a few over the years, they all do the same job. I now have the cafelat tubbi, i wont ever be replacing it


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

yardbent said:


> having just smashed the rim again on a second plastic kitchen trash bin
> 
> any recommendations for a good starter knock-box ...link..?....thanks
> 
> for about 3-4 uses a day


Grindenstein is well built but a touch small and a bit of a faff to proper clean,

Cafelat Tubbi small is current fave. Black disguises a bit of muck, holds about 12 pucks and easily disassembles for a proper clean.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

ridland said:


> Grindenstein is well built but a touch small and a bit of a faff to proper clean,


You can chuck it in the dishwasher. I had one for a while, good little knockbox that.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

If you need bigger the look at gastronorm pans like:

http://www.nisbets.co.uk/Vogue-Stainless-Steel-1%244-Gastronorm-Pan-150mm/K820/ProductDetail.raction

Shouldn't be much of a job to add a bar.

all sizes:

http://www.nisbets.co.uk/gastronorm/q01.r12.1/Search.raction


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

ImthatGuy said:


> I use this one by Cafelat - nice and large, not too expensive, easy to clean
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005QHR4G0?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00


I have this one also, it is my latest acquisition couple years back. Let it fill up, then throw it in your yard. Ants do not seem to like espresso grounds, good for soil too! Found out drip & french press grounds mold in the bucket.

If I remember correctly, Stainless Steel Coated the top bumper super easy on PF & basket.


----------

